# Un-couplers



## ElSimon (May 26, 2010)

I know I have mentioned this before but thought I would start a new thread devoted to just uncouplers.

I am getting more and more track laid and I am liking the layout I have designed. I will try to remember to take a few more pictures this weekend. Then I have to remember to post them too! I am also glad I chose N scale otherwise the layout would take up at least one room. My board is 3' x 7' and three level high.

I am still quite perplexed with all the uncoupling options out there. Do I go with electromagnets? What about permanent magnets? What are the pros and cons of each? What is everyone else out there (here) using?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

ElSimon said:


> I know I have mentioned this before but thought I would start a new thread devoted to just uncouplers.
> 
> I am getting more and more track laid and I am liking the layout I have designed. I will try to remember to take a few more pictures this weekend. Then I have to remember to post them too! I am also glad I chose N scale otherwise the layout would take up at least one room. My board is 3' x 7' and three level high.
> 
> I am still quite perplexed with all the uncoupling options out there. Do I go with electromagnets? What about permanent magnets? What are the pros and cons of each? What is everyone else out there (here) using?


Hi ElSimon,
I see that you posted this thread back in June and "NOBODY" has bothered to respond to you!!! WHATS THE MATTER WITH YOU N SCALE PEOPLE, DON'T YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS FOR HIM????
Anyway on my last layout I used magnetic Kaydee/Micro Trains now couplers, and for sidings and yards I used the magnet between the rails for uncoupling and on the main line I used the no.308 magnet under the track and hinged it so I could lower it until I wanted to uncouple something. I did that on the main line because if I used the one between the rails I kept loosing my caboose or the last car because it had a tendency to move back and forth a little so if their was slack it would uncouple.
Hope this helps a little.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still a little unclear on how these things work.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The permanent magnets mount between the rails, when the cars roll over them, so long as there isn't any slack, nothing uncouples.

However, if you stop a pair of couplers between cars over the magnet, then introduce a little slack (back up), the trip pins from the couplers will move in opposite directions (outward) and uncouple from each other. Simply pull the train away from your now disconnected cars.

The non-permanent mount under the track and you energize them to do the uncoupling (nice for the reasons D-Stockwell mentioned.) I use the permanent magnets and have been overall impressed with how they work.

FYI...Smooth running in slow mode engines help with this to get the cars/couplers properly positioned over the magnets.


----------

